# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >  Një pyetje!

## ~Geri~

Matrix ta kisha premtuar dhe qe mos e thyej premtimin e profecise qe kisha lexuar mirepo kjo profeci e Danielit ka lidhje dhe shpjegohet shume qarte nese lexon profecine  e tij te meparshme per ardhjen e Mbreterise monoteiste.

Mbasi ta lexosh kete mund te diskutojme prape.


2 Danieli, pra, filloi të thotë: "Unë shikoj në vegimin tim, natën, dhe ja, katër erërat e qiellit tronditnin Detin e Madh,
3 dhe katër kafshë të mëdha po dilnin nga deti, njera ndryshe nga tjetra.
4 E para i ngjante një luani dhe kishte krahë shqiponje. Unë shikoja deri sa ia shkulën krahët, pastaj e ngritën nga toka e vunë të qëndrojë drejt mbi dy këmbët e veta si një njeri dhe iu dha një zemër njeriu.
5 Dhe ja një kafshë tjetër, e dyta, që i ngjante një ariu; ngrihej mbi një krah dhe kishte tri brinjë në gojë, midis dhëmbëve, dhe i thanë: "Çohu, ha shumë mish".
6 Mbas kësaj unë shikoja, dhe ja një tjetër që i ngjante një leopardi, dhe që kishte katër fletë shpendi mbi kurrizin e vet; kafsha kishte katër koka dhe iu dha sundimi.
7 Mbas kësaj, unë shikoja në vegime nate, dhe ja një kafshë e katërt e llahtarshme, e tmerrshme, jashtëzakonisht e fuqishme; kishte dhëmbë të mëdha prej hekuri; hante, thërrmonte dhe shtypte kusurin me këmbë; ishte ndryshe nga të gjitha kafshët e mëparshme dhe kishte dhjetë brirë.
8 Isha duke vërejtur brirët, kur ja, midis tyre filloi të dalë një bri tjetër i vogël, para të cilit tre nga brirët e parë u shkulën; dhe ja, në atë bri ishin disa sy që i përngjanin syve të njeriut dhe një gojë që thoshte gjëra të mëdha.

9 Unë vazhdova të shikoj deri sa u vendosën fronet dhe i Lashti i ditëve u ul. Veshja e tij ishte e bardhë si bora, flokët e kokës së tij ishin si leshi i pastër; froni i tij ishte si flokët e zjarrit dhe rrotat e tij si zjarr përvëlues.
10 Një lumë zjarri rridhte, duke dalë nga prania e tij; mijëra e mijëra njerëz i shërbenin dhe mori dhe mori qëndronin përpara tij. Gjykimi u bë dhe librat u hapën.
11 Atëherë unë shikova për shkak të fjalëve të mëdha që briri thoshte; shikova deri sa u vra kafsha, dhe trupi i saj u shkatërrua dhe u hodh në zjarr për t'u djegur.
12 Sa për kafshët e tjera, u hoq sundimi i tyre *por iu lejua atyre një zgjatje e jetës për një periudhë të caktuar kohe.*

13 Unë shikoja disa vegime nate, dhe ja mbi retë e qiellit po vinte dikush që i ngjante një Biri njeriu; ai arriti deri te i Lashti i ditëve dhe iu afrua atij.
14 Atij iu dha sundimi, lavdia dhe mbretëria, me qëllim që gjithë popujt, kombet dhe gjuhët t'i shërbenin; sundimi i tij është një sundim i përjetshëm që nuk do të kalojë, dhe mbretëria e tij është një mbretëri që nuk do shkatërrohet kurrë".

15 "Sa për mua, Danielin, fryma ime mbeti e brengosur në mbështjellën e trupit dhe vegimet e mendjes sime më turbulluan.
16 Iu afrova njërit nga ata që ishin aty afër dhe e pyeta mbi të vërtetën që lidhej me tërë këtë punë; dhe ai më foli dhe më bëri të njohur interpretimin e atyre gjërave:
17 "Këto kafshë të mëdha, që janë katër, përfaqësojnë katër mbretër që do të dalin nga toka;
18 pastaj shenjtorët e Shumë të Lartit do të marrin mbretërinë dhe do ta zotërojnë përjetë, në përjetësi".



19 Atëherë dëshirova të mësoj të vërtetën lidhur me kafshën e katërt, që ishte ndryshe nga të gjitha të tjerat dhe jashtëzakonisht e tmerrshme, me dhëmbë prej hekuri dhe me thonj prej bronzi, që hante, thërrmonte dhe shkelte me këmbë kusurin,


20 dhe lidhur me dhjetë brirët që kishte mbi kokë, dhe lidhur me bririn tjetër që i dilte dhe para të cilit kishin rënë tre brirë, domethënë briri (Konstandini) që kishte sy dhe gojë për të thënë gjëra të mëdha dhe që dukej më i madh se brirët e tjerë.
21 Unë shikoja dhe po ky bri bënte luftë kundër shenjtorëve dhe i mundte(Besimit te unitarianeve monoteiste),

22 deri sa arriti i Lashti i ditëve dhe iu dha e drejta shenjtorëve të Shumë të Lartit, dhe erdhi koha në të cilën shenjtorët zotëruan mbretërinë.


23 Dhe ai më foli kështu: "Kafsha e katërt do të jetë një mbretëri e katërt mbi tokë, që do të jetë ndryshe nga të gjitha mbretëritë e tjera, dhe do të hajë tërë tokën, do ta shkelë dhe do ta thërrmojë.

24 Dhjetë brirët janë dhjetë mbretër që do të dalin nga kjo mbretëri; mbas tyre do të dalë një tjetër, që do të jetë ndryshe nga të mëparshmit dhe do të rrëzojë tre mbretër.(_Ke vrau Konstandini_)

25 *Ai do të shqiptojë fjalë kundër Shumë të Lartit,(Trinitetin)* do të përndjekë shenjtorët e Shumë të Lartit me qëllim që t'i shfarosë dhe do të mendojë të ndryshojë kohërat dhe ligjin(_Keshilli i Nikeas_); shenjtorët do të bien në duart e tij për një farë kohe, disa kohë dhe për gjysmën e një kohe.

26 Pastaj do të bëhet gjyqi dhe do t'i hiqet sundimi, i cili do të asgjësohet dhe do të shkatërrohet përjetë.(Perandoria Romake)

27 Pastaj mbretëria, sundimi dhe madhështia e mbretërive nën të gjithë qiejt do t'i jepen popullit të shenjtorëve të Më të Lartit; mbretëria e tij është një mbretëri e përjetshme, dhe të gjitha zotërimet do t'i shërbejnë dhe do t'i binden atij". 
28 Këtu mbaruan fjalët që më ishin drejtuar. Sa për mua, Danielin, mendimet e mia më turbulluan shumë dhe ndryshova pamje por i ruajta fjalët në zemrën time".







> 19 Atëherë dëshirova të mësoj të vërtetën lidhur me* kafshën e katërt*, që ishte ndryshe nga të gjitha të tjerat dhe jashtëzakonisht e tmerrshme, *me dhëmbë prej hekuri dhe me thonj prej bronzi,* që hante, thërrmonte dhe shkelte me këmbë kusurin,


*Jo me kot ta kam nenvizuar kete me ngjyre blu per te treguar se thonjte prej bronxi perfqesojne pjesen greke ne mbreterine romake sepse sipas enderres tjeter te danielit bronxi personifikon mbreterine greke.Prandaj deh aty thuhet me dhembe prej hekuri i cili simbolizon Romen sic do ta shikosh me poshte dhe thonj bronxi qe simbolizon greqine.Pra Do te jete ne fillim romake(dhembet) pastaj do te behet Greke (thonjte).*

Shiko dhe perputhjen me enderren tjeter te Danielit



Mbreti Nabukodonozori pa një ëndërr e cila e trishtori, andaj thirri fallxhorët dhe magjistarët që tia komentojnë dhe sqarojnë.Mirëpo ata ishin të paaftë.Danieli iu lut Zotit, kurse Ai ia inspiroi ëndërrën dhe komentin e saj dhe kur erdhi te mbreti i tha:

Fshehtësinë që mbreti kërkon ti shtjellohet, të urtët, dijësit, shituesit, nuk janë të zotët tia tregojnë mbretit.Por është hyji i vetëm në qiell zbulues i fshehtësive, e Ai të tregoi, o Mbreti Nabukodonozor çka do të ngjajë në ditën e fundit.

Pastaj filloi tia komentojë ëndërrën duke i thënë:

Ti o mbret pate një vegim.Dhe ja një trupore shumë e madhe!Një trupore e madhe me shtat shumë të lartë qëndronte përballë teje: PAMJA E SAJ ISHTE E TMERRSHME.Truporja kokën e kishte prej ari të kulluar, parzmën dhe krahët i kishte të argjendë, kurse barkun dhe [*COLOR=Blue]kofshët i kishte prej bronzi[/COLOR]*, kockat e kërcirit ntë hekurta, kurse dërrasa ë këmbëve një pjesë e hekurtë e tjera prej bote.Derisa ti po e shikoje. Kur ja, u shkëput një gurë pa dorë të kujt dhe e goditi truporen në këmbë të saj te hekurt dhe prej bote dhe i copëtoi.Atëherë u copëtua edhe hekuri, dheu, bronzi, argjendi dhe ari e gjithçka u bë porsi byku në lëmë të verës, i mori era e i treti e më su dit vendi i tyre; kurse guri që goditi truporen, u bë mal i madh fort dhe e mbushi mbarë tokës.Kjo ishte ëndërra.Shtjellim e saj do ta japim para teje o mbret!

Ti je mbret i mbretërve dhe Hyji i qiellit ta dha ty mbretërinë, fuqinë , sundimin e lavdinë e të gjitha vendeve ku banojnë bijtë e njerzve, kafshët e fushës e shpendët e ajrit; ai i dha në duart të tua e të bëri ty zotërinë e të gjithave: Ti je koka e artë! Pas teje do të dal në shesh një mbretëri më e vogël se e jotja e pastaj një mbretëri e tretë e bronztë, që do të sundojë mbarë tokës.Mbretëria e katërt do të jetë e fortë si hekuri.Porsi hekuri që thyen që thyen e thërmon gjithçka , do ti thyejë e do ti copëtojë të gjitha këto.Kurse shputat e këmbëve që i pe pjesërisht baltë dhe pjesërisht hekuri do të jetë një mbretëri e ndarë: do të ketë një farë fuqie, sipas asaj që pe se ishte një pjesë hekuri e përzier me baltë.Gishtat e këmbëve pjesërisht hekuri dhe pjesërisht balte: mbretëria do të jetë pjesërisht e fortë e pjesërisht e dobët.E atë qe pe se hekuri ishte bashkuar ma baltë balte ata do të bashkohen me farë njerzore, por nuk do të mund të qëndrojnë së bashku, sikurse dhe hekuri nuk mundet të ngjitet me argjilë.në kohën e këtyre mbretërive, *hyji qiellor do të ngrisë një mbretëri që kurrë e për jetë nuk do të shkatarrohet e as nuk do të lëshohet në dorë një populli tjetër: do ti shkatarrojë e do ti përpijë të gjitha këto mbretëri, kurse ajo do të qëndrojë për amshim.*E pasi e pe se prej malit u shkëput një gurë vet pa dorë të kujt dhe copëtoi botën e hekurit, brozin, argjendin e arin, Hyji i madh i dëftoi mbretit çfarë do të vijë pastaj.Ëndërra është e vërtetë e shpjegimi i saj besnik.

Atëherë mbreti Nabukonozor ra me fytyrë për dhe përpara Danielit.dha urdhër ti kushtojnë fli e ti djegim kem.Mbreti pastaj mori fjalën e i tha Danielit: Me të vërtetë Hyji juaj është Hyji i hyjnive, Zotëruesi i mbretërve dhe zbuluesi i mistereve pasi munde ta zbulosh këtë fshehtësi(Profecia e Danielit 2/21-48)

Ky është teksti i kësaj ëndërre, e cila cilësohet si ëndërra me e njohur dhe më e vërtetë biblike dhe historike.Shpjegimi ska nevojë për mençuri dhe nuk pranon divergjenca, sepse vetë pejgamberi e ka shpjeguar.Mirëpo ithtarët e librit me qëllim e kanë ngatarruar dhe kanë shpifur divergjencë, nga zilia e tyre, edhe atë pasi u është sqaruar e vërteta.Ata e kanë pranuar këtë ëndërr dhe shpjegimin e saj disa shekuj me rradhë, duke mos dyshuar aspak se duhet kuptuar në formën e dukshme të saj dhe se:

Mbretëria e parë(*koka e artë) është mbretëria e Babilonisë*, kurse mbretëria e dytë(*parzma dhe krahët e argjendë) është mbretëria Persiane*, e cila është ngritur pas mbretërisë Babilonase dhe ka sunduar Irakun, Shamin dhe Egjiptin, mbretëria e tretë*(barku dhe kofshët e bronzit) është mbretëria greke,* të cilët depërtuan në mbretërinë persiane nën udhëheqjen e Aleksandrit (Lekës ssë madh) në vitin 333 para Krishtit e *mbretëria e katërt(këmbët nga hekuri dhe gishtat nga hekuri dhe argjile.) është Perandoria Romake e cila ka qenë e ndarë në pjesën lindore Bizanti me kryeqytet Konstandinopojën dhe perëndimorja me kryqytetin e saj Romën.*

Askush prej ithatrëve të librit nuk ka dyshuar aspak në këtë shpjegim, por të gjithë, nga besimi i fuqishëm i tyre në të, kanë pritur mbretërinë e pestë(mbretërinë hyjnore) e cila do të shkatarron mbretëritë e idhujtarisë, mosbesimit dhe padrejtësisë, sidomos mbretërinë e katërt e cila i ka shtypur, kjo mbretëri është ajo e cila u ka shijuar çifutëve shafitje, mposhtje dhe rrënim të Kudsit(Jurusalemit) në vitin 70 pas krishtit dhe në këtë xhami ka ngritur idhuj.Po ashtu është e njohur kjo epokë se disa të parë të kësaj mbretërie i kanë torturuar të krishterët në forma dhe lloje të ndryshme të papara në histori.Neroni tirani i njohur është vetëm njëri prej tyre.Ata vazhduan duke i shtypur tre shekuj me rradhë, derisa Konstandini hyri në krishtërimin e deformoi besimin ne keshillin e Nikeas, mirëpo mbeti shtypja ndaj çifutëve, krishterëve monoteistë dhe fraksioneve të tjera që iu kundërvënë.

Derisa pastaj vjen perendoria Islame ose sic e quan Danieli Perandoria e "Lashti i ditëve" dmth Profetit te fundit. 





*Prophet Muhammad And The Emperor Constantine*

The most wonderful and, perhaps, the most manifest prophecy about the divine mission of the greatest man and the Messenger of God, contained in the seventh chapter of the Book of the Prophet Daniel, deserves to be seriously studied and impartially considered. In it great events in the history of mankind, which succeed each other within a period of more than a thousand years, are represented by the figures of four formidable monsters in a prophetical vision to Daniel. "Four winds of heaven were roaring against the great sea." The first beast that comes out from the deep sea is a winged lion; then comes forth the second beast in the shape of a bear holding three ribs between its teeth. This is succeeded by the third terrible beast in the form of a tiger having four wings and four heads. The fourth beast, which is more formidable and ferocious than the former ones, is a monster with ten horns upon its head, and has iron teeth in its mouth. Then a little horn shoot up amidst the others, before which three horns break down. Behold, human eyes and mouth appear upon this horn, and it begins to speak great things against the Most High. Suddenly, in the midst of the firma- ment the vision of the Eternal is seen amidst a resplendent light, seated upon His tribune (Arabic: Korsi) of the flames of light whose wheels were of shining light (1). A river of light is flowing and going forth before Him; and millions of celes- tial beings are worshiping Him and tens and tens of thousands of them are standing before Him. The Judgment Court is, as it were, holding its extraordinary session; the books are opened. The body of the beast is burnt with fire, but the blaspheming Horn is left alive until a "Bar Nasha" - that is, a "Son of Man" - is taken up on the clouds and presented to the Eternal, from whom he receives power, honor and kingdom for ever. The stupefied Prophet approaches one of those standing by and beseeches him to explain the mean- ing of this wonderful vision. The good Angel gives the interpretation of it in such a manner that the whole mystery enveloped in the figurative or allegorical language and image is brought to light. 

------------ Footnote (1) The original word is nur, and, like the Arabic word, ir means "light" rather than "fire," which is represented in the text by "ish." ------------ end of footnote 

Being a prince of the royal family, Daniel was taken, together with three other Jewish youths, to the palace of the King of Babylon, where he was educated in all the knowledge of the Chaldeans. He lived there until the Persian Conquest and the fall of the Babylonian Empire. He prophesied under Nebuchadnezzar as well as under Darius. The Biblical critics do not ascribe the authorship of the entire Book to Daniel, who lived and died at least a couple of centuries before the Greek Conquest, which he mentions under the name of "Yavan = Ionia." The first eight chapters - if I am not mistaken - are written in the Chaldean and the latter portion in the Hebrew. For our immediate purpose it is not so much the date and the authorship of the book that forms the important question as the actual fulfillment of the prophecy, contained in the Septuagint version, which was made some three centuries before the Christian era. 

According to the interpretation by the Angel, each one of the four beasts represents an empire. The eagle-winged lion signifies the Chaldean Empire, which was mighty and rapid like an eagle to pounce upon the enemy. The bear represents the "Madai-Paris," or the Medo-Persian Empire, which extended its conquests as far as the Adriatic Sea and Ethiopia, thus holding with its teeth a rib from the body of each one of the three continents of the Eastern Hemisphere. The third beast, from its tigrish nature of swift bounds and fierceness, typifies the triumphant marches of Alexander the Great, whose vast empire was, after his death, divided into four kingdoms. 

But the Angel who interprets the vision does not stop to explain with details the first three kingdoms as he does when he comes to the fourth beast. Here he enters with emphasis into details. Here the scene in the vision is magnified. The beast is practically a monster and a huge demon. This is the formidable Roman Empire. The ten horns are the ten Emperors of Rome who persecuted the early Christians. Turn the pages of any Church history for the first three centuries down to the time of the so-called conversion of Constantine the Great, and you will read nothing but the horrors of the famous "Ten Persecutions." 

So far, all these four beasts represent the "Power of Darkness," namely, the kingdom of satan, idolatry. 

In this connection let me divert your attention to a luminous truth embodied in that particularly important article of the Faith of Islam: "The Good and Evil are from Allah.' It will be remembered that the old Persians believed in a "duality of gods," or, in other words, the Principle of Good and Light, and the other the Principle of Evil and Darkness; and that these eternal beings were eternal enemies. It will be observed that among the four beasts the Persian Power is represented by the figure of a bear, less ferocious than, and not so carnivorous as, the other three; and what is more: inasmuch as it can roam upon its hind legs it resembles man - at least from some distance. 

In all the Christian theological and religious literature I have read, I have never met with a single statement of phrase similar to this article of the Muslim Faith: God is the real author of good and evil. This article of the Muslim Faith, as the contrary, is extremely repugnant to the Christian religion, and a source of hatred against the religion of Islam. Yet this very doctrine is explicitly announced by God to Cyrus, whom He calls His "Christ." He wants Cyrus to know that there is no god besides Him, and declares: - 

"I am the Fashioner of the light, and the Creator of the darkness, the Maker of peace, and the Creator of evil; I am the Lord who does all these" (Isa. xlv. 1-7). 

That God is the author of evil as well as of good is not in the least repulsive to the idea of God's goodness. The very denial of it is opposed to the absolute Oneness of the Almighty. Besides, what we term or understand as "evil" only affects the created beings, and it is for the development and the improvement of the creatures; it has not in the least any effect on God. 

Now let us examine and find out who the Little Horn is. Having once definitely ascertained the identity of this eleventh king, the identity of the Bar Nasha will be settled per se. The Little Horn springs up after the Ten Persecutions under the reigns of the emperors of the Roman Power. The empire was writhing under four rivals, Constantine being one of them. They were all struggling for the purple; the other three died or fell in battle; and Constantine was left alone as the supreme sovereign of the vast empire. 

The earlier Christian commentators have in vain labored to identity this ugly Little Horn with the Anti-Christ, with the Pope of Rome by Protestants, and with the establisher of Islam. (God forbid!) But the later Bibical critics are at a loss to solve the problem of the fourth beast which they wish to identify with the Greek Empire and the Little Horn with Antiochus. Some of the critics, e.g. Carpenter, consider the Medo-Persian Power as two separate kingdoms. But this empire was not more two than the late Austro-Hungarian Empire was. The explorations carried on by the Scientific Mission of the French savant, M. Morgan, in Shushan (Susa) and elsewhere leave no doubt on this point. The fourth beast can, therefore, be no other than the old Roman world. 

To show that the Little Horn is no other than Constantine the Great, the following arguments can safely be advanced: - 

(a) He overcame Maximian and the other two rivals and assumed the purple, and put an end to the persecution of Christianity. Gibbon's, The Decline and Fall of the Roman Empire is, I think, the best history that can instruct us about those times. You can never invent four rivals after the Ten Persecutions of the Church, other than Constantine and his enemies who fell before him like the three horns that fell before the little one. 

(b) All the four beasts are represented in the vision as irrational brutes; but the Little Horn possessed a human mouth and eyes which is, in other words, the description of a hideous monster endowed with reason and speech. He pro- claimed Christianity as the true religion, left Rome to the Pope and made Byzantium, which was named Constantinople, the seat of the empire. He pretended to profess Christianity but was never baptized till a little before his death, and even this is a disputed question. The legend that his conversion was due to the vision of the Cross in the sky has long since - like the account about Jesus Christ inserted in the Antiquities of Josephus - been exploded as another piece of forgery. 

The enmity of the beasts to the believers in God was brutal and savage, but that of the rational Horn was diabolical and malignant. This enmity was most noxious and harmful to the religion, because it was directed to pervert the Truth and the faith. All the previous attacks of the four empires were pagan; they persecuted and oppressed the believers but could not pervert the truth and the faith. It was this Constantine who entered in the fold of Jesus in the shape of a believer and in the clothes of a sheep, but inwardly he was not a true believer at all. How poisonous and pernicious this enmity was will be seen from the following: - 

(c) The Horn-Emperor speaks "big things" or "great words" (rorbhan in the Chaldean tongue) against the Most High. To speak blasphemous words about God, to associate with Him other creatures, and to ascribe to Him foolish names and attributes, such as the "begetter" and "begotten," "birth" and "procession" (of the second and the third person), "unity in the trinity" and "incarnation," is to deny His Oneness. 

Ever since the day when God revealed to Abraham in Ur of the Chaldees until the Creed and the Acts of the Council of Nicea were proclaimed and enforced by an imperial edict of Constantine amidst the horror and protests of three-fourths of the true believing members in A.D. 325, never has the Oneness of God so officially and openly been profaned by those who pretended to be His people as Constantine and his gang of the unbelieving ecclesiastic! In the first article of this series I have shown the error of the Churches concerning God and His attributes. I need not enter into this unpleasant subject again; for it gives me great pain and grief when I see a Holy Prophet and a Holy Spirit, both God's noble creatures, associated with Him by those who ought to know better. 

lf Brahma and Osiris, or if Jupiter and Vesta were associated with God, we would simply consider this to be a pagan belief; but when we see Jesus the Prophet of Nazareth and one of the millions of the holy spirits in the service of the Eternal raised equal to the dignity of God, we cannot find a name for those who so believe other than what the Muslims have always been obliged to use - the epithet "Gawun." 

Now, since this hideous Horn speaking great words, uttering blasphemies against God, is a king - as the Angel reveals it to Daniel, and since the king was the eleventh of the Caesars who reigned in Rome and persecuted the people of God, he cannot be other than Constantine, because it was his edict that proclaimed the belief in the trinity of persons in the Deity, a creed which the Old Testament is a living document to condemn as blasphemy, and which both the Jews and Muslims abhor. If it is other than Constantine, then the question arises, who is he? He has already come and gone, and not an impostor or the Anti-Christ hereafter to appear, that we may be unable to know and identify. If we do not admit that the Horn in question has come already, then how are we to interpret the four beasts, the first of which is certainly the Chaldean Empire, the second the MedoPersian, and so forth? If the fourth beast does not represent the Roman Empire, how can we interpret the third, with its four heads, as the Empire of Alexander, split into four kingdoms after his death? Is there any other Power succeeding the Greek Empire before the Roman Empire with its ten potentates persecuting the believers in God? Sophistry and illusion are of no use. The "Little Horn" is decidedly Constantine, even if we may deny the prophecy of Daniel. It is immaterial whether a prophet, priests or a sorcerer wrote the seventh chapter of the Book of Daniel. One thing is certain, that its predictions and descriptions of the events, some twenty-four centuries ago, are found to be exact, true, and have been fulfilled in the person of Constantine the Great, whom the Church of Rome has always very wisely abstained from beatifying as a Saint, as the Greek Church has done. 

(d) Not only does the "Little Horn," which grew into something of a more "formidable vision" than the rest, speak impious words against the Most High, but also it wages war against the "Saints of the Most High, and vanquishes them" (verse 25). In the eyes of a Hebrew Prophet the people who believed in one God was a separate and holy people. Now it is indisputably true that Constantine persecuted those Christians who, like the Jews, believed in the absolute Oneness of God and courageously declared the Trinity to be a false and erroneous conception of the Deity. More than a thousand ecclesiastics were summoned to the General Council at Nicea (the modern Izmid), of whom only three hundred and eighteen persons subscribed to the decisions of the Council, and these too formed three opposite factions with their respec- tive ambiguous and unholy expressions of "homousion" or "homoousion," "consubstantial," and other terms utterly and wholly strangers to the Prophets of Israel, but only worthy of the "Speaking Horn." 

The Christians who suffered persecutions and martyrdoms under the pagan emperors of Rome because they believed in One God and in His worshiper Prophet Jesus were now doomed by the imperial edict of the "Christian" Constantine to even severer tortures because they refused to adore the Prophet Jesus as consubstantial and coeval with his Lord and Creator! The Elders and Ministers of the Arian Creed, i.e. Qashishi and Mshamshani - as they were called by the early Jewish Christians - were deposed or banished, their religious books suppressed, and their churches seized and handed over to the Trinitarian bishops and priests. Any historical work on the early Christian Church will give us ample information about the service rendered by Constantine to the cause of the Trinitarian Creed, and tyranny to those who opposed it. The merciless legions in every province were placed at the disposal of the ecclesiastical authorities. Constantine personifies a regime of terror and fierce war against the Unitarians, which lasted in the East for three centuries and a half, when the Muslims established the religion of Allah and assumed the power and dominion over the lands trodden and devastated by the four beasts. 

(e) The "Talking Horn" is accused of having contem- plated to change "the Law and the times." This is a very serious charge against the Horn. Its blasphemies or "great words against the Most High" may or may not affect other people, but to change the Law of God and the established holy days or festivals would naturally subvert the religion altogether. The first two commandments of the Law of Moses, concerning the absolute Oneness of God - "Thou shalt have no other gods besides Me" - and the strict prohi- bition of making images and statues for worship were directly violated and abrogated by the edict of Constantine. To proclaim three personal beings in the Deity and to confess that the Eternal Almighty was conceived and born of the Virgin Mary is the greatest insult to the Law of God and the grossest idolatry. To make a golden or wooden image for worship is abominable enough, but to make a mortal an object of worship, declare him God, and even adore the bread and the wine of the Eucharist as "the body and blood of God," is an impious blasphemy. 

Then to every righteous Jew and to a Prophet like Daniel, who from his youth was a most devoted observer of the Mosaic Law, what could be more repugnant than the substitution of the Easter for the Paschal Lamb of the great feast of the Passover and the sacrifice of the "Lamb of God" upon the cross, and upon thousands of altars every day? The abrogation of the Sabbath day was a direct violation of the fourth command of the Decalogue, and the institution of Sunday instead was as arbitrary as it is inimical. True, the Qur'an abrogated the Sabbath day, not because the Friday was a holier day, but simply because the Jews made an abuse of it by declaring that God, after the labor of six days, reposed on the seventh day, as if He were man and was fatigued. Prophet Muhammad would have destroyed any day or object, however holy or sacred, if it were made an object of worship intending to deal a blow or injury to God's Greatness and Glory. But the abrogation of the Sabbath by the decree of Constantine was for the institution of the Sunday on which Jesus is alleged to have risen from the sepulcher. Jesus himself was a strict observer of the Sabbath day, and reprimanded the Jewish leaders for their objection to his doing the deeds of charity on it. 

(f) The "Horn" was allowed to make war against the Saints of the Most High for a period of some three centuries and a half; it only "weakened" them, made "them languid - but could not extinguish and entirely root them out. The Arians, who believed in One God alone, sometimes, e.g. under the reign of Constantius (the son of Constantine), of Julian and others who were more tolerant, strongly defended themselves and fought for the cause of their faith. 

The next important point in this wonderful vision is to identify the "Bar Nasha," or the Son of Man, who destroyed the Horn; and we shall undertake to do this in the next article. 

Ketu e ke te gjithe librin


http://www.jdci.org/freeservices/inside.htm

----------


## ABIGAIL

Kjo ketu ska lidhje fare.

Le te bashkengjitet postimi i Gerit ne faqen dhe temen perkatese.
 (Per Moderatorin...)

Miqesisht Abigail :buzeqeshje:

----------


## marcus1

Geri, shkrimi yt është shumë i gjatë. Unë për veten time nuk do ta marr mundimin ta lexoj, por gjithashtu mendoj se nuk do ta lexojë ndokush tjetër. Mendoj se do ishte mirë që ta përmblidhje shkrimin dhe të na e thoje me fjalët e tua ku ke dashur të dalësh me profecinë.

----------


## Matrix

> 14 Atij iu dha sundimi, lavdia dhe mbretëria, me qëllim që gjithë popujt, kombet dhe gjuhët t'i shërbenin; sundimi i tij është një sundim i përjetshëm që nuk do të kalojë, dhe mbretëria e tij *është një mbretëri që nuk do shkatërrohet kurrë*".


O Geri, 

Ti mendon se kjo Mbreteri eshte Kalifati Arab?

Por si i behet se dhe kjo mbreteri pesoi fatin e Babilonise, Persise, Maqedonise, Romes, Bizantit, etj... dhe nuk qendroi dot ne perjetesi?

Kjo mbreteri mori fund, ashtu sic do marre fund cdo gje qe nderton njeriu i rënë, qoftë dhe kur ky ndërton ne emër të Zotit...

----------


## ~Geri~

Fjala eshte per mbreterine  monoteizmit prandaj Danieli e ka pershkruar mbreterite e idhujtarise me shembullin e statujes ku koka ishte prej ari , argjendi dhe bronxi pastaj vjen tek kembet.Tregon se keto mbreteri adhuronin idhujt kurse mbreteria qe sdo marre fund eshte mbreteria e monoteizmit islam.Nese mbreteria ose perandoria ra kjo nuk tregon se ka rene mbreteria e monoteizmit.

----------


## Matrix

E ke pyetur ndonjehere veten se perse mbreteria e Muhamedit (Kalifati Arab) ra?

Pra perse Fese Islame i avulloi pushteti politik dhe i ka ngelur vetem pushtet shpirteror?

Sot, psh nje muslimani te martuar qe ben tradheti bashkeshortore, nuk i pritet dot koka, sepse ky nuk konsiderohet me nje krim as ne vendet me shumice muslimane.

Pra termi "mbreteri monoteiste islame" nuk ka me asnje kuptim, sepse mbreteria ka ne thelb ligjin, dhe ligji ka ne thelb zbatimin e tij. 

Perndryshe, katandiset thjesht ne edukate morale....

----------


## ~Geri~

25 Prandaj dije dhe kuptoje se, që kur ka dalë urdhri të restaurohet dhe të rindërtohet Jeruzalemi deri te *Mesia, Princi*, do të duhen shtatë javë dhe gjashtëdhjetë e dy javë të tjera; ai do të ndërtohet përsëri me sheshe dhe me ledhe, por në kohëra plot ankth.
26 Mbas gjashtëdhjetë e dy javëve Mesia do të vritet dhe askush nuk do të jetë me të. *Dhe populli i një Princi* që do të vijë ka për të shkatërruar qytetin dhe shenjtëroren; fundi i tij do të vijë me një përmbytje, dhe deri në mbarim të luftës janë dekretuar shkatërrime(deiniel 9)



Vete Jezusi tregon se do te qendroje pergjithmone me ju, mirepo kuptimi eshte se mesimet dhe monoteizmi i tij

16 Dhe unë do t'i lutem Atit dhe ai *do t'ju japë një Ngushëllues tjetër, që do të qëndrojë përgjithmonë me ju,*
*
27 Unë po ju lë Paqen*, po ju jap paqen time: unë po jua jap, po jo si e jep bota; zemra juaj mos u trondittë dhe mos u frikësoftë.
28 Ju keni dëgjuar që ju thashë: "Unë po shkoj dhe do të kthehem te ju". Po të më donit, do të gëzoheshit sepse unë thashë: "Po shkoj tek Ati"; sepse Ati është më i madh se unë.
29 Dhe jua kam thënë tani, para se të ndodhë, që, kur të ndodhë, të besoni.
30 Nuk do të flas më gjatë me ju, *sepse po vjen Princi i kësaj bote* dhe ai nuk ka asgjë në mua;
(gjoni 14)


7 Megjithatë unë ju them të vërtetën: është mirë për ju që unë të shkoj, sepse, po nuk shkova, nuk do të vijë te ju *Ngushëlluesi*; por, po shkova, unë do t'jua dërgoj.
8 Dhe kur të ketë ardhur, ai do ta bindë botën për mëkat, për drejtësi dhe për gjykim.
9 Për mëkat, sepse nuk besojnë në mua;
10 për drejtësi, sepse unë po shkoj tek Ati dhe nuk do të më shihni më;
11 për gjykim, sepse *Princi* i kësaj bote është gjykuar.(gjykues)(gjoni 16)






Cmendim ke per Arabine Saudite.Profetizohet dhe ne bibel.A nuk eshte ajo mbreteri ku zbatohet ligji hyjnor?

22 Sepse është shkruar se Abrahami pati dy bij: një nga shërbëtorja dhe tjetri nga e lira.
23 Dhe ai që lindi nga shërbëtorja lindi sipas mishit, por ai që lindi nga e lira lindi për hir të premtimit.
24 Këto gjëra kanë një kuptim alegorik, sepse këto *dy gra janë dy besëlidhje*: një nga mali Sinai, që ngjiz për skllavëri, dhe është Agari.
25 *Dhe Agari është mali Sinai në Arabi* dhe i përgjigjet Jeruzalemit të kohës së sotme ...(Galatsve 4)


*Pesha mbi Arabine


13 The burden upon Arabia*. In the forest in Arabia shall ye lodge, O ye caravans of Dedanites.
14 Unto him that was thirsty they brought water; the inhabitants of the land of Tema did meet the fugitives with their bread.
15 For they fled away from the swords, from the drawn sword, and from the bent bow, and from the grievousness of war.
16 For thus hath the Lord said unto me, Within a year, according to the years of a hireling, all the glory of Kedar shall fail;
17 and the residue of the number of the archers, the mighty men of the children of Kedar, shall be few; for Jehovah, the God of Israel, hath spoken it.(Isaia 21/13)


*Isaja (21 :13):" Barra mbi Arabine..,"* qe do te thote pergjegjesia qe rendon mbi gjithe Muslimanet arabe, dhe sot, pa tjeter mbi tere muslimanet, per te perhapur mesazhin e Islamit.Kurse keto e kane perkthyer kunder arabise.
*Isaja 21 :14:"Banoret e Ternes u dhane uje atyre qe ishin te etur, dhe u dhane buke ikanakeve te gjore."* Ka shume mundesi qe Tema te jete Medina ku u strehua Profeti Muhammed dhe shoket e tij. çdo ikanak (emigrant)u be vella me nje banor te Medines, i cili i dha buke e shtepi,
*Isaja 21 :15: "Ata u larguan nga shpata e nxjerre nga milli, nga harku i tendosur dhe nga zjarri i betejes,"* Ketu flitet per Profetin Muhammed (PQMT) dhe shoket etij, te cilet iu nenshtruan shume persekutimeve e keshtu u detyruan te lene Mekken e te vene ne Medine.
*Isaja 21 :16:"Perendia me tha: Brenda nje viti, tere madheshtia e Kedarit do te marre fund."* Dhe vertet, ne vitin e dyte te Hixhrit (mergimit), paganet u munden ne betejen e Bedrit.
* Isaja e mbyll kapitullin e 21 keshtu: "   ushtaret e fuqishem te Kedarit do
te pakesohen: sepse keshtu tha Perendia, Zot i Izraelit"* .Kedari eshte djali i dyte i Ismailit (Gjeneza 25:13) nga i cili erdhi Profeti Muhammed( PQMT). Ne fillim Muhammedi dhe shoket e tij u sulmuan prej njerezve te Kedarit. Por shpejt shume prej tyre e pranuan Islamin e keshtu u pakesua numri i atyre qe I kundershtonin Muhammedit. Ne mjaft vargje te Bibles, "Kedari" eshte sinonim i fjales" arab", duke marre kuptimin pergjithsues, si ne Ezekiel 27:21 :"Arabia, dhe gjithe Prineerit e Kedarit..:'.

----------


## ~Geri~

Shiko tani se si Jezusi e shpjegon Gurin qe permend Denieli qe godase statujen idhujtarise mbas perandorise Romake.


E atë qe pe se hekuri ishte bashkuar ma baltë balte ata do të bashkohen me farë njerzore, por nuk do të mund të qëndrojnë së bashku, sikurse dhe hekuri nuk mundet të ngjitet me argjilë.në kohën e këtyre mbretërive, *hyji qiellor do të ngrisë një mbretëri që kurrë e për jetë nuk do të shkatarrohet e as nuk do të lëshohet në dorë një populli tjetër*: do ti shkatarrojë e do ti përpijë të gjitha këto mbretëri, kurse ajo do të qëndrojë për amshim.*E pasi e pe se prej malit u shkëput një gurë vet pa dorë të kujt dhe copëtoi botën e hekurit, brozin, argjendin e arin,* Hyji i madh i dëftoi mbretit çfarë do të vijë pastaj.Ëndërra është e vërtetë e shpjegimi i saj besnik.(Denieli)

*33 ''Dëgjoni një shëmbëlltyrë tjetër*

40 Tani, kur të vijë i zoti i vreshtit, çfarë do t'u bëjë këtyre vreshtarëve?''.
41 Ata i thanë: ''Ai do t'i vrasë keqas ata faqezinj dhe do t'ua besojë vreshtin vreshtarëve të tjerë, të cilët do t'i japin prodhimet në kohën e vet''.


Jezusi u tha atyre: A nuk e keni lexuar kurrë në shkrimet: *Guri që ndërtuesit e nxorën të papërdorshëm, u bë guri i qoshes*.Kjo është vepër e Zotit dhe është e mrekullueshme në sytë tonë?
Prandaj po ju them se juve do tu hiqet mbretëria e Perëndisë dhe do ti jepet një kombi që do ta bëjë të japë fryt.
Dhe ai që do të bierë në këtë gurë do të bëhet copë copë; dhe ai mbi të cilin do të bierë ai do të jetë i thërmuar.(Mateu 21)

Shikoje se Jezusi e quan Guri i Qoshes Profetin Muhamed a.s dhe meqenese Jezusi fliste gjithmone me shembelltyra kjo do te thote Guri i fundit ose Profeti i fundit dhe pastaj deklaron se mbreteria e Zotit do ti hiqet popullit hebre dhe do ti jepet nje populli qe do te jap fryt.*Dhe kush do perplaset me kete Gure(Profet) do te bie i thermuar.*

Prandaj thote Muhamedi .a.s se shembulli im dhe i gjithe profeteve te tjere eshte si nje shtepi te ciles i mungon nje gur dhe Ai jam une (per tu perfunduar krejtesisht profecia hyjnore tek njerezimi)

----------


## ~Geri~

> O Geri, 
> 
> Ti mendon se kjo Mbreteri eshte Kalifati Arab?
> 
> Por si i behet se dhe kjo mbreteri pesoi fatin e Babilonise, Persise, Maqedonise, Romes, Bizantit, etj... dhe nuk qendroi dot ne perjetesi?
> 
> Kjo mbreteri mori fund, ashtu sic do marre fund cdo gje qe nderton njeriu i rënë, qoftë dhe kur ky ndërton ne emër të Zotit...




*Islam Is The Kingdom Of God On Earth*

    In examination of that marvelous vision of the Prophet Daniel (Chap. vii.) we saw how Prophet Muhammad was escorted by the myriads of celestial beings and conducted to the glorious presence of the Eternal; how he heard the words of honor and affection which no creature had ever been favor- ed with (2 Cor. xii.); how he was crowned to the dignity of the Sultan of the Prophets and invested with power to destroy the "Fourth Beast" and the "Blasphemous Horn." Further, we saw how he was authorized to establish and proclaim the Kingdom of God on earth; how all that human genius can possibly imagine of the highest honors accorded by the Almighty to a beloved worshiper and to His most worthy Messenger could be ascribed to Prophet Muhammad alone. It should be re- membered that among all the Prophets and Messengers of Allah, Prophet Muhammad alone figures like a tower above all; and the grand and noble work he accomplished stands a permanent monument of his honor and greatness. One cannot appreciate the value and importance of Islam as the unique bulwark against idolatry and polytheism unless the absolute Oneness of God is earnestly admitted. When we fully realize that Allah is the same God whom Adam and Abraham knew, and whom Moses and Jesus worshipped, then we have no difficulty in accepting Islam as the only true religion and Prophet Muhammad as the Prince of all the Prophets and Worshipers of God. We cannot magnify the greatness of Allah by con- ceiving Him now as a "Father," now as a "Son," and now as a "Holy Ghost," or to imagine Him as having three persons that can address each other with the three singular personal pronouns: I, thou, he. By so doing we lose all the true con- ception of the Absolute Being, and cease to believe in the true God. In the same way, we cannot add a single iota to the sanctity of the religion by the institution of some meaningless sacraments or mysteries; nor can we derive any spiritual food for our spirits from feeding upon the corpse of a prophet or an incarnate deity; for by so doing we lose all idea of a true and real religion and cease to believe in the religion altogether. Nor can we in the least promote the dignity of Prophet Muhammad if we were to imagine him a son of God or an incarnate deity; for by so doing we would entirely lose the real and the historical Prophet of Mecca and fall uncon- sciously into the abyss of polytheism. The greatness of Prophet Muhammad consists in his establishing such a sound, plain, but true religion, and in the practical application of its precepts and principles with such precision and resolution that it has never been possible for a true Muslim to accept any other creed or faith than that which is professed in the for- mula: "I believe there is no god except Allah, and that Muhammad is the Messenger of Allah." And this short creed will continue to be the faith of every true believer in Allah to the Day of the Resurrection.

    The great destroyer of the "Eleventh Horn," that personified Constantine the Great and the Trinitarian Church, was not a Bar Allaha ("Son of God"), but a Bar Nasha ("Son of Man") and none other than Prophet Muhammad al-Mustapha who actually established the Kingdom of God upon earth. It is this Kingdom of God that we are now to examine and expound. It would be remembered that it was during the Divine audience of the Sultan of the Prophets, as given in Daniel, that it was promised that:

    "The kingdom and the dominion and the greatness of the kingdom under all heaven shall be given to the people of the Saints of the Most High; its (the people's) kingdom (shall be) a kingdom for ever, and all dominions shall serve and obey it" (Dan. vii. 22 and 27).

    The expressions in this prophetical passage that the Kingdom of God shall consist of "the People of the Saints of the Most High," and that all other dominions or powers shall serve and obey that people, clearly indicate that in Islam the Religion and State are one and the same body, and consequently inseparable. Islam is not only the Religion of God, but also His earthly empire or kingdom. In order to be able to form a clear and true idea concerning the nature and the constitution of the "Kingdom of God on earth" it is necessary to cast a glance upon the history of the religion of Islam before it was perfected, completed, and formally established by God Himself under His Messenger Muhammad.

    1. ISLAM BEFORE PROPHET MUHAMMAD WAS NOT THE KINGDOM OF GOD UPON EARTH, BUT ONLY GOD'S TRUE RELIGION

    Those who believe that the true religion of Allah was revealed only to Abraham and preserved by the people of Israel alone, must be very ignorant students of the Old Testament literature, and must have a very erroneous notion of the nature of that religion. Abraham himself offered tithes to the King and Imam (l.) of Jerusalem and was blessed by him (Gen. xiv. 18). The father-in-law of Moses was also an Imam and a Prophet of Allah; Job, Balaam, Ad, Hud, Loqman, and many other prophets were not Jews. The various tribes and nations like the Ishmaelites, Moabites, Ammonites, Edomites, and others which descended from the sons of Abraham and Lot, knew God the Almighty though they too, like the Israelites, fell into idolatry and ignorance. But the light of Islam was never entirely extinguished or substituted by idolatry. Idols or images, which were considered as "sacred" and as household gods by the Jews, as well as their kindred nationalities, and usually called "Traphim" (Gen. xxxi.) in the Hebrew, were, in my humble opinion of the same nature and character as the images and idols which the Orthodox and Catholic Christians keep and worship in their houses and temples. In those olden times of ignorance the idols were of the kind of "identity card" or of the nature of a passport. Is it not remarkable to find that Rachel (Rahil), the wife of Jacob and the daughter of Laban, should steal the "traphim" of her father? (Gen. xxxi). Yet Laban as well as her husband were Muslims, and on the same day raised the stone "Mispha" and dedicated it to God!

    ------------- Footnote (1) In Hebrew these old Imams are called Cohen,' and rendered by Christians as "Priest." A Jewish priest can never be identified with a Christian Sacramentarian priest. ------------- end of footnote

    The Jews in the wilderness, inebriate with the wonders and miracles worked day and night - their camp shadowed by a miraculous cloud at daytime and illuminated by a pillar of fire at night, themselves fed with the "manna" and "Salwai" - as soon as the Prophet Moses disappeared for a few days on the misty top of Mount Sinai, made a golden calf and worshipped it. The history of that stubborn people from the death of Joshua to the anointment of King Saul, covering a period of more than four centuries, is full of a series of scan- dalous relapses into idolatry. It was only after the close of the revelation and the Canon of their holy Scriptures in the third century before Christ that the Jews ceased to worship idols, and have since remained monotheists. But their belief in the Oneness of God, though it makes them Unitarians, does not entitle them to the qualification of being called "Muslims," because they have stubbornly rejected both the persons and the revelations of Prophets Jesus and Muhammad. It is only through submission to the Will of God that a man can attain peace and become Muslim, otherwise the faith without obedience and submission is similar to that of the devils who believe in the existence of Allah and tremble.

    As we possess no records concerning the other peoples who were favored with Divine Revelations and with the Prophets and Imam sent to them by God, we shall only content ourselves with the declaration that the religion of Islam existed among Israel and other Arab peoples of old, sometimes more luminous, but mostly like a flickering wick or like a dim spark glimmering in a dark room. It was a religion professed by a people who soon forgot it, or neglected it, or transformed it into pagan practices. But all the same there were always individuals and families who loved and worshipped God.

    It seems that the Jews, especially the masses, had no true conception of God and of religion as the Muslims have had of Allah and Islam. Whenever the people of Israel prospered and was successful in its wars, then Jahwah was acknowledged and worshipped; but in adverse circumstances He was abandoned and the deity of a stronger and more prosperous nation was adopted and its idol or image worshipped. A careful study of the Hebrew Scripture will show that the ordinary Jew considered his God sometimes stronger or higher, and sometimes weaker, than those professed by other nations. Their very easy and reiterated relapse into idolatry is a proof that the Israelites had almost the same notion about their El or Yahwah, as the Assyrians had of their own Ashur, the Babylonians of Mardukh, and the Phoenicians of their Ba'al. With the exception of the Prophets and the Sophis, the Muslims of Torah, the Israel of the Mosaic Law, never rose equal to the height of the sanctity of their religion nor of the true conception of their Deity. The faith in Allah and a firm conviction and belief in a future life was not ingrained and implanted in the spirit and in the heart of that people.

    What a contrast, then, between the Muslims of the Qur'an, the believers of the Islamic Law, and the Muslims of Torah or the Mosaic Law! Has it ever been seen and proved that a Muslim people abandoned its Mosque, Imam, and the Qur'an, and embraced any other religion and acknowledged that Allah was not its God? Never! It is extremely unlikely that a Islamic Muslim community, so long as it is provided with the Book of Allah, the Mosque and the Mullah, could relapse into idolatry or even into Christianity.

    I am aware of the certain so-called Tartar families who embraced the Orthodox Christian Faith in Russia. But I can assure my readers, on authentic authority, that these "Tartars" were those Mongols who, long after the subjugation of Russia and the establishment of the "Altin Ordu" by Batu Khan, were either still pagans or newly converted to Islam and seem to have been forced or induced to join the Russian Church. And in this connection it should not be ignored that this happened after the Muslim power of the "Golden Horde" ("Altin Ordu") tumbled down at the tremendous invasion of Timur Lang (Tamerlane). On the contrary, Muslim traders and merchants, in China as well as in the dark continent of Africa, have always propagated their Holy Religion; and the millions of Chinese and negro Muslims are the fruit of these unpaid and unofficial Mussulman missionaries. It is evident from the above that the true religion of God before Prophet Muhammad was only in its infancy, that it remained immature and undeveloped amongst the Hebrews, although it shone brilliantly in the life of the true worshipers of Yahwah. Under the direction of the God-fearing Judges and the pious Kings of Israel, the government was always theocratic, and as long as the oracles of the Prophets were favorably received and their injunctions duly executed, both the religion and the nation prospered.

    But the True Religion of God never took the form of the Kingdom of God as it did under the Qur'anic regime. Allah in His Infinite Wisdom had decreed that four great Powers of Darkness should succeed each other before His own Kingdom was to be established. The great ancient civilizations and empires of the Assyro-Chaldeans, of the Medo-Persians, of the Greeks and of the Romans, had to appear and flourish, to persecute and oppress the people of God, and to perpetrate all the evil and wickedness that the Devil could devise. All the glory of these great powers consisted in their worshipping the Devil; and it was this "glory" that the "Prince of the Darkness" promised to grant to Jesus Christ from the top of a high mountain if he were only to follow him and worship him.

    2. CHRIST AND HIS DISCIPLES PREACHED THE KINGDOM OF GOD

    They were, it is true, the harbingers of the Kingdom of God upon earth. The soul and the kernel of the Gospel of Jesus is contained in that famous clause in his prayer: "Thy Kingdom come." For twenty centuries the Christians of all denominations and shades of belief have been praying and repeating this invocation, "Thy Kingdom come," and God alone knows how long they will continue to pray for and vainly anticipate its coming. This Christian anticipation of the coming of the Kingdom of God is of the same nature as the anticipation of Judaism for the coming of Messiah. Both these anticipation exhibit an inconsiderate and thoughtless imagination, and the wonder is that they persistently cling to this futile hope. If you ask a Christian priest or parson what he thinks of the Kingdom of God, he will tell you all sorts of illusory and meaningless things. This Kingdom is, he will affirm, the Church to which he belongs when it will overcome and absorb all the other heretical Churches. Another parson or priest will harangue on the "millennium." A Salvationist or a Quaker may tell you that according to his belief the Kingdom of God will consist of the new-born and sinless Christians, washed and cleansed with the blood of the Lamb; and so forth.

    The Kingdom of God does not mean a triumphant Catholic Church, or a regenerated and sinless Puritan State. It is not a visionary "Royalty of the Millennium." It is not a Kingdom composed of celestial beings, including the departed spirits of the Prophets and the blessed believers, under the reign of a divine Lamb; with angels for its police and gendarmes; the Cherubs for its governors and judges; the Seraphs for its officers and commanders; or the Archangels for its Popes, Patriarchs, Bishops, and evangelical preachers. The Kingdom of God on earth is a Religion, a powerful society of believers in One God equipped with faith and sword to fight for and maintain its existence and absolute independence against the Kingdom of Darkness, against all those who do not believe that God is One, or against those who believe that He has a son, a father or mother, associates and coevals.

    The Greek word euangelion, rendered "Gospel" in English, practically means "the enunciation of good news." And this enunciation was the tidings of the approaching Kingdom of God, the least among whose citizens was greater than John the Baptist. He himself and the Apostles after him preached and announced this Kingdom to the Jews, inviting them to believe and repent in order to be admitted into it. Jesus did not actually abrogate or change the Law of Moses, but interpreted it in such a spiritual sense that he left it a dead letter. When he declared that hatred was the root of murder, lust the source of fornication; that avarice and hypocrisy were as abominable sins as idolatry; and that mercy and charity were more acceptable than the burntofferings and the strict observance of the Sabbath, he practically abolished the letter of the Law of Moses in favor of its spiritual sense. These spurious and much interpolated Gospels report frequent parables and references of Christ to the Kingdom of God, and to Bar-Nasha or the Son of Man, but they are so corrupted and distorted that they have succeeded, and still succeed, in misleading the poor Christians to believe that by "Kingdom of God" Jesus only meant his Church, and that he himself was the "Son of Man."

    These important points will be fully discussed, if Allah wills, later on; but for the present I have to content myself with remarking that what Prophet Jesus announced was, it was Islam that was the Kingdom of God and that it was Prophet Muhammad who was the Son of Man, who was appointed to destroy the Beast and to establish the powerful Kingdom of the People of the Saints of the Most High.

    The religion of God, until Jesus Christ, was consigned chiefly to the people of Israel; it was more material and of a national character. Its lawyers, priests, and scribes had dis- figured that religion with a gross and superstitious literature of the traditions of their forefathers. Christ condemned those traditions, denounced the Jews and their leaders as "hypocrites" and "the children of the Devil." Although the demon of idolatry had left Israel, yet later on seven demons had taken possession of that people (Matt. xii. 43-45; Luke xi. 24-26).

    Christ reformed the old religion; gave a new life and spirit to it; he explained more explicitly the immortality of the human soul, the resurrection and the life in the next world; and publicly announced that the next Messiah whom the Jews were expecting was not a Jew or a son of David, but a son of Ishmael whose name was Ahmad, and that he would establish the Kingdom of God upon earth with the power of the Word of God and with sword. Consequently, the religion of Islam received a new life, light and spirit, and its adherents were exhorted to be humble, to show forbearance and patience. They were beforehand informed of persecutions, tribulations, martyrdoms, and prisons. The early "Nassara," as the Qur'an calls the believers in the Gospel of Jesus Christ, suffered ten fearful persecutions under the Roman Emperors. Then comes the Emperor Constantine and proclaims liberty for the Church; but after the decisions and the Trinitarian Creed of the Nicene Council in 325 A.C., the Unitarian Muslims (l) were submitted to a series of new and even more cruel persecutions by the Trinitarians, until the advent of Prophet Muhammad (upon whom be peace and blessings).

    ----------- Footnote 1. Jesus Christ has never authorized his followers to call themselves "Christians". There is no better title for the early Unitarians than "Muslims." AD. ----------- end of footnote 3. THE NATURE AND CONSTITUTION OF THE KINGDOM OF GOD

    There is a call to prayer repeated aloud five times a day from the minarets and the mosques in every part of the globe where the Muslims live. This anthem is followed by a most solemn worship of Allah by His faithful worshipers. This call to prayer is called Adhan (Azan). This is not all; every action, enterprise and business, however important or trifling it may be, is begun with the words Bismi 'l-Lah, which means "in the Name of Allah," and ends with an Al-Hamdu li'l-Lah, meaning "praise be to Allah!" The bond of faith which binds a Muslim to his Eternal King is so strong, and the nearness between the Sovereign and His worshiper is so close, that nothing, however powerful or seductive, can separate him from Allah. The Qur'an declares that Allah is nearer to one than the life-vain.

    Never was there a favorite courtier who, in his sentiments of affection, devotion, obedience, and respect for his beneficent monarch, could ever equal those which a Muslim entertains towards his Lord. Allah is the Owner of the Heavens, Earth and Universe, He is the King of kings and the Lord of lords. He is the King and the Lord of every Muslim in particular, for it is a Muslim alone who thanks and praises the Almighty King for all that happens and befalls him, be it prosperity or adversity.

    Nearly three hundred million Muslims or more are endowed with the same feelings of faith and trust in Allah.

    It is evident, therefore, that the nature of Islam consists in its being the only real and truly Theocratic Kingdom on earth. Allah need no longer send Messengers or Prophets to convey His Messages to the Muslims as He used to do to Israel and other Hebrew peoples; for His will is fully revealed in the Holy Qur'an and imprinted on the minds of His faithful worshipers.

    As to the formation and the constitution of the Kingdom of God, inter alia, the following points should be noted: -

    (a) All Muslims form one nation, one family, and one brotherhood. I need not detain my readers to study the various quotations from the Qur'an and the Hadith (Quotations of the Prophet) on these points. We must judge the Muslim society, not as it presents itself now, but as it was in the time of Prophet Muhammad and his immediate successors. Every member of this community is an honest worker, a brave sol- dier, and a fervent believer and devotee. All honest fruit of the toil belongs by right to him who earns it; nevertheless the law makes it impossible for a true Muslim to become excessively wealthy. One of the five foundations of Islam is the duty of almsgiving, which consists of sadaqa and zakat, or the voluntary and the obligatory alms. In the days of the Prophet and the first four Caliphs, no Muslim was known to be enormously rich. The national wealth went into the common treasury called "Baitu 'I-Mal," and no Muslim was left in need or want.

    ------------- Footnote (1) The Jihad or "Holy War" is also an obligatory practice of piety. ------------- end of footnote

    The very name "Muslim" signifies literally "a maker of peace." You can never find another human being more docile, hospitable, inoffensive and peaceful a citizen than a good Muslim. But the moment his religion, honor, and property are attacked, the Muslim becomes a formidable foe. The Qur'an is very precise on this point: "Wa la ta'tadu" - "And you must not transgress" (or take the offensive). The Holy Jihad is not a war of offence, but of self-defense. Though the robbers, the predatory tribes, the semi-barbarous nomad Muslims, may have some religious notions and believe in the existence of Allah, it is the lack of knowledge and of religious training which is the root-cause of their vice and depravity. They are an exception. One can never become a good Muslim without the religious training and education.

    (b) According to the description of the Prophet Daniel, the citizens of the Kingdom of God are "the People of the Saints." In the original Chaldish or Aramaic text, they are described as "A'mma d' qaddishid' I'lionin," an epithet worthy only of the Prince of the Prophets and of his noble army of the Muhajirm (Emigrants) and the Ansar (Helpers), who uprooted idolatry from a great part of Asia and Africa and destroyed the Roman Beast.

    All the Muslims, who believe in Allah, in His angels, Books, and Prophets; in the Day of the Resurrection and Judgment; that the good and evil are from Allah; and perform their pious practices according to their ability and with good will, are holy saints and blessed citizens of the King- dom. There is no grosser religious ignorance than the belief that there is a person called the Holy Ghost who fills the hearts of those who are baptized in the names of three gods, each the third of the three, or the three of the third, and thus sanctifies the believers in their absurdities. A Muslim believes that there is not one Holy Spirit, but innumerable holy spirits all created and ministers of the One Allah. The Muslims are sanctified, not by baptisms or ablution, but their spirits are purified and sanctified by the light of faith and by the fire of zeal and courage to defend and fight for that faith. John the Baptist, or rather Christ himself (according to the Gospel of Barnabas), said: "I baptize you with water unto repentance, but he who comes after me, he is stronger than I; he will baptize you with fire and with the holy spirit." It was this fire and this spirit with which Prophet Muhammad baptized the semi-barbarian nomads, the heathen Gentiles, and con- verted them into an army of heroic saints, who transformed the old waning synagogue and the decaying church into a permanent and strong Kingdom of Allah in the promised lands and elsewhere.

    4. THE PERMANENCE AND THE DIGNITY OF THE KINGDOM OF ALLAH

    This is doubly assured by an Angel to Daniel. It is stated that "all the nations under the heaven shall serve the People of the Saints of the Most High." It requires no proof to say that all the Christian Powers show a particular respect, and even deference when necessary, not only to Muslim Powers, to Muslim sacred places and mosques, but also to the local institutions of their Muslim subjects. The mystery of this "service" lies in this: in the first place, the Muslims always inspire respect and fear through their dignified behavior, attachment to their religion and obedience to just laws, and their peacefulness; and secondly, because the Christian Governments, as a rule, treat the Muslims with justice and do not interfere with their laws and religion.

    Space does not permit us to extend our observations over other points of this Divine Religion and Kingdom, such as the Muslim Caliphas, Sultans, etc. Suffice it to say that the Muslim Sovereigns are subject to the same Qur'anic laws as their compatriots; that justice and modesty are the best safeguards for the prosperity and stability of every State, Muslim or non-Muslim; and that the spirit and the principles of the Book of Allah are the best guidance for all legislation and civilization.

----------


## marcus1

Geri, këto shkrimet e gjata të tuat të tipit copy&paste nuk kanë vënd ketu. Kam përshtypjen se ke ngatërruar forum. Ato ose duhet t'i postosh tek komuniteti musliman ose tek toleranca fetare.

Tani për tani nuk po i zhvendos shkrimet e tua, por po ta them edhe një herë, nëse ke dëshirë të diskutosh me ne, bëje me shkrime te shkurtra dhe me fjalët e tua. Nëse do që të postosh këtu çarçafë të gjatë, postimet e tua do të zhvendosen tek "Toleranca Fetare". Mbase atje mund të gjesh ndonjë "të çmëndur" që të marrë mundimin të lexojë shkrimet e tua.

----------


## Matrix

Geri,

*Se pari: *  
Ti thua qe Islami eshte Mbreteria e Zotit ne toke, por nuk thua se kush eshte Mbreti i kesaj mbreterie.

Eshte Zoti?

A jane valle mbreterit te nje natyre tjeter nga vartesit e tyre, apo kane te njejten natyre?


Eshte Muhamedi?

Ai nuk mund te jete, sepse ai vdiq dhe u varros.


*Se dyti*

Nuk mjafton vetem te jesh nen sundimin e Zotit, sepse ne ate sundim jane dhe guret dhe sendet pa jete, por ajo qe ka rendesi eshte qe te jesh ne Familjen e Zotit.

A je ti pjese e kesaj familjeje?

*Se treti:*

Krishti ishte Ai qe e quante Zotin At dhe keshtu i mesoi dhe dishpujt e Tij.
Ti a guxon ta quash Zotin tend, At? 

--------

----------


## ~Geri~

Se pari

Nuk eshte qellimi qe te jete dikush mbret qe te quhet mbreteri.Kuptimi i saj vjen se ne ate shtet zbatohen ligjet e Zotit me perpikmeri.Pra nese guret dhe sendet i nenshtrohen ligjit kozmologjik te Zotit njerzit ne kete mbreteri i nenshtrohen ligjit Hyjnor profetik te Zotit.Dhe ne momentin kur ne toke kemi te dy keto nenshtrime atehere kjo quhet mbreteri e Zotit.Pra rendesi autoriteti i ligjit te Zotit dhe jo autoriteti i mbretit ose perandorit ose presidentit.Kesaj i thojne vendosje e pushtetit te Zotit ne toke me ane te ligjeve te tij hyjnore.Kjo eshte mbreteria e Zotit.


Se dyti 

Zoti nuk ka nevoje per familje.Ti ngatarron konceptin te dashur te Zotit me konceptin familje e Zotit.Shume njerez e duan Zotin dhe pretendojne se jane ne familjen e tij sipas tyre mirepo nuk eshte domethenese ta duash Zotin por te doje Zoti ty, sepse dashuria e njerzve ndaj Zotit mund te jete hipokrite, mund te jete e perkoheshme, mund te jete e castit dhe me interesa momentale mirepo kur Zoti e do nje person atehere themi qe ky person me te vertete dhe me sinqeritet e do Zotin.Mirepo dashuria ndaj Zotit ka kushte.Kushti themelor eshte zbatimi i urdherave te tij dhe ndjekja dhe besimi i Profeteve ne cdo gje ligj qe ato kane ardhur.Pra une shpresoj te jem prej te dashurve te Zotit kurse koncepti familje eshte koncept njerezor dhe i krijesave prandaj ai nuk perdoret per Zotin.


Se treti 

Koncepti At eshte prape koncept njerzor dhe i perket qenies njerezore.Ne gjuhen arabe fjala Zoteshte Rab kjo fjale perkthehet Perkujdeses, mbrojtes, Ruajtes, Zot dhe Krijues.Pra Fjala "Zot madheshtor" eshte me e fisnikeruar se fjala At. Persa i perket fjales At une mendoj se duhet ti kthehemi tekstit origjinal te bibles ne gjuhen qe e foli Jezusi dhe pastaj do dalim ne nje konkluzion te sakte.

----------


## Matrix

Shume bukur.

Atehere, a je ti pjese e Mbreterise se Tij?
Apo ti perpiqesh qe te behesh pjese e kesaj mbreterie?

-

Dhe dicka tjeter.

Meqenese pak me pare u hap nje bisede per mekatin e Adamit, e cila u fshi nga forumi, une po te drejtoj kete pyetje (Po te kete mundesi, dua te pergjigjesh me fjalet e tua, jo duke sjelle shkrime ne anglisht):

- Ne Kuran thuhet se Ademi mekatoi dhe Zoti e zbriti nga Parajsa ne toke. Me pas Ademi u pendua dhe Zoti e fali.

Pyetja ime eshte kjo:

Adami ishte i pavdekshem apo i vdekshem para mekatit te pare.

Nqs ishte i pavdekshem, atehere, a u be i vdekshem pas ketij mekati, dhe kur u pendua, pse nuk u kthye serisht ne pavdekshmeri?

Pres pergjigje

----------


## ~Geri~

Si thua ti jam apo sjam perderisa zbatoi ligjet hyjnore te Zotit dhe ligjet e tij profetike me perpikmeri.

Duke iu referuar ketij verseti biblik

*9 A nuk e dini ju se të padrejtët nuk do të trashëgojnë mbretërinë e Perëndisë? Mos u gënjeni: as kurvarët, as idhujtarët, as shkelësit e kurorës, as të zhburrëruarit, as homoseksualët,
10 as vjedhësit, as lakmuesit, as pijanecët, as përqeshësit, as grabitësit nuk do të trashëgojnë mbretërinë e Perëndisë..(I Corinthians 6:9-10)*


Persa i perket mekatit te Adamit ta dhashe njehere pergjigjen tek ajo tema kthehu imaleve qe mund te kene ardhur per lajmerimet e pergjigjes nese se ke do mundohem te kthej prape pergjigje.

----------


## Engelchen

O Gero ci ke o vlla keto shkrime te sterzgjatura qe nuk ti lexon asnje? Po shkruaj ore dicka nga vetja jote, apo je bosh nga idete dhe i fut nje kopjo & posto.
Nuk kam pare asnje shkrim tendin qe te jete vertete mendimi yt personal por vetem kopje e te tjereve. Permirsohu djalosh.

Pershendetje

----------


## ABIGAIL

Domethene, nga ckam kuptuar nga shkrimet e tua Geri, Guri i qoshes eshte Muhamedi sipas mendimit tend apo e kam gabim?

Miqesisht Abigail.

----------


## Niagara

> Domethene, nga ckam kuptuar nga shkrimet e tua Geri, Guri i qoshes eshte Muhamedi sipas mendimit tend apo e kam gabim?
> 
> Miqesisht Abigail.


pershendetje te gjitheve. Nga keto qe lexova edhe une keshtu e kuptova, por mua nuk me duket e drejte, nuk ka asnje shans per te qene Muhamedi guri i qoshes, sepse kjo eshte nje profeci e mirefillte nga Isaia per Jezusin, nuk me kujtohet me saktsesi se ku tani.
te pershendes dhe ty Abigail se nga mesazhi yt postova timin.

----------

